# What is the best way to send an email anonymously ?



## din (Jul 29, 2009)

OK, no bad intentions at all !!

I want to create an email account (preferably gmail) anonymously plus I want  to send emails anonymously.

What is the best way ?

I mean people should not be able to get my IP or location from the email header.

I know web proxies, normal proxies and sites like stayinvisible. But just checking what is the best way.

Any FF plugins or easy workarounds ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 29, 2009)

A best software i like to use is: 
"*Hide your ip Address*".
It is not free but sufficient for 3 days trial, for testing its capabiliy & performance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes web proxy, but do it the smart way. See this addon

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2464

Sign up and check mail through the proxy. I do not know if it works for gmail (as gmail uses ssl)


----------



## Anon (Jul 30, 2009)

Foxtor / Operator ?


----------



## buntythecool (Aug 3, 2009)

Try fuzzmail.org


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2009)

Donno what you want to use it for. Proxy + *10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html is great.

When I say "donno what you want it for" I mean, what kind of things you want to do with the e-mail, not your purpose for sending anonymous mails. 10minute e-mail is a simple thing really, but expires in 10 minutes, soon after you shoot off your mail. Do you want replies as well?


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

i don't think so, IP's can be tracked


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2009)

^only if someone is willing to spend enough money to. Not feasible in most cases - unless you are a goddamn terrorist or something.


----------



## din (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, it is not needed anymore !! 

It was for tracking a guy who send nasty messages to everyone (he is not a member, but he collected emails somehow) in our Engineering college Alumni mailing list. I wanted to send some emails to him to get his reply to analyze his IP.

All of us are married and settled now, and this guy it seems not married and send nasty messages. I know every one can block him individually, but wanted to know who is it. He was using some proxy and I checked the full header to see it keep changing every time. But last 4-5 emails he sent from US IP and by checking it in the IP2Location website today, I got the place name and could find out who is that.

And our guess was correct too. Oh well, some people


----------

